
Etsy Makes It Easy For Users To Post Items To Pinterest With New ‘Pin It’ Button - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/06/etsy-makes-it-easy-for-users-to-post-items-to-pinterest-with-new-pin-it-button/
======
code_duck
I just added a 'Pin It' button to my friend's blog... why is this news? If
anything, the design and vibrancy of Pintrest serves to highlight the
lackluster design of Etsy's Treasury, their internal list-making section. The
Treasury is rigidly laid out and uninspired, while Pinterest feels open and
modern.

~~~
omfg
I'm guessing they feel it validates Pinterest's growth, which they seem to
talk about a lot.

We recently added Pin It buttons too, not because we felt Pinterest was an
amazing way to help curate and sell product. But because people were adding
our products to Pinterest quite a bit anyways and they weren't correctly
tagged, attributed, or priced. So we made the decision to add the Pin It
button to assist with that.

Might as well if they are doing it already. I imagine Etsy saw something
similar and did the same.

Since doing that, nothing has really changed as far as conversions or traffic,
but at least most of the images are pinned with proper data now.

~~~
code_duck
Oh, I see... so Pinterest is one of TechCrunch's favorite things to talk about
lately? When they have a topic like that, they'll publish absolutely anything
about the given company, no matter how trivial.

